# Experienced Pack Goat For Sale



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I just read this ad on Craigslist. The goat is located in Ellensburg, WA.

http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4224321599.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking boy!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks downright regal!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice looking...but there is no way I would pack a Billy/Buck. Wonder how old he is?


----------

